# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  توزيع سكان العالم على القارات

## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة: 
*توزيع سكان العالم على القارات ، الكثافة الفيزولوجية ،الكثافة الزراعية ،الكثافة الإقتصادية ،من العوامل المؤثرة في توزع السكان :- العوامل الطبيعية :دور المناخ ،عامل المياه ، التضاريس ،تأثير التربة .- العوامل البشرية :العامل الديموغرافي ، نوع الحرفة ،الزراعة ، تأثير الصناعة والمعادن على توزيع السكان ،عامل النقل و المواصلات ،دور الحروب والمشكلات السياسية .

العرض :
أ . توزيع السكان على القارات :
إن دراسة توزيع السكان في العالم هي من بين أهم المواضيع الجغرافية و إن معرفة هذا التوزع سواء كان على صعيد الدولة أو على صعيد منطقة من المناطق تشكل المرآة التي تنعكس فيها أغلب عناصر الجغرافيا الطبيعية و البشرية أي إنها نتيجة التفاعل بين عناصر البيئة الطبيعية و العناصر البشرية .
هذا وقد بلغ عدد سكان العال 4492مليون نسمة عام 1981 موزعين على سطح اليابسة البالغة مساحته 135مليون كلم2 ، ويختلف توزيعهم من دولة إلى أخرى بل من منطقة لأخرى داخل الدولة الواحدة فنجد مناطق كثيفة جداً بالسكان حيث يتركز 50% من السكان في مساحة 5% من اليابسة بينما مناطق قليلة السكان و فيها 5% من سكان العالم في مساحة 75% من اليابسة .
ويبين الجدول التالي عدد سكان العالم موزعين على القارات و نسبة سكان كل منطقة من سكان العالم و الكثافة السكانية في كلم مربع واحد عام 1981.
القارة عدد السكان بالمليون النسبة المئية من سكان العلم
آسيا بدون الإتحاد السوفياتي 2608 58.1%
أوروبا بدون الإتحاد السوفياتي 486 10.8%
أفريقيا 485 10.7%
أمريكا اللاتينية 336 8.1%
أمريكا الشمالية 254 5.7%
الإتحاد السوفياتي 268 6.1%
أوقيانيا 23 0.5%
مجموع سكان العالم 4492 100%
هذا وقد ازداد عدد سكان العالم فوصل عام 1984 إلى 4762 مليون نسمة موزعين على اليابسة بمتوسط 35 نسمة بالكلم المربع الواحد.
كما ويبدو من هذا الجدول أن قارة آسيا تضم وحدها 58% من سكان العالم بينما قارة أوروبا تحتوي على حوالي 11% من السكان و أن العالم الجديد يحتوي على حوالي 14%من سكان العالم مقابل 0.5% في قارة أوقيانيا كما أن التوزيع السكاني يختلف حسب نصفي الكرة الأرضية بحيث يعيش في نصف الكرة الشماليأكثر من 3000مليون نسمة أي ما يزيد على 91% من سكان العالم في حين يعيش في نصف الكرة الجنوبي حوالي 9% من سكان العالم و هذا يعود أساساً إلى اختلاف توزيع اليابسة و الماء من ناحية و إلى صحية المناطق القابلة للسكن في القسم الشمالي أكثر منها في القسم الجنوبي من ناحية ثانية حيث يوجد ما يزيد على 93% من مساحة العالم القديم في القسم الشمالي كما إن أكثر من 70% من مساحة الأمريكيتين تتركز في هذا النصف أيضاً .
• الكثافة الفيزلوجية :
و تحسب بمعرفة نسبة عدد السكان إلى مساحة الأرض المستثمرة فقط و يستبعد في هذا المجال الأراضي الصحراوية والبور التي لم تستثمر في الزراعة أو في غير ذلك من المجات الإقتصادية و هنا لا يمكننا أن ننسب السكان إلى الأرض بصورة مطلقة بل نضع في إعتبارنا الويفة التي تؤديها هذه الأرض و هذا ما يطلق عليه الكثافة الويفية أي الفيزلوجية فالكثافة السكانية في هذه الحالة تفوق الكثافة الحسابية فعلى سبيل المثال فيوجد في اليابان 16% من مساحة أراضيها مستثمرة فالكثافة الفيزلوجية فيها قد تصل إلى أكثر من 5000نسمة في الكلم المربع الواحد عام 1974بينما الكثافة الحسابية بلغت فيها أكثر من 297نسمة في الكلم المربع الواحد مع العلم إن غالبية السكان 70% فيها يتركزون في المدن الصناعية .
* الكثافة الزراعية :
و تحسب بعدد السكان العاملين في الزراعة فقط إلى مساحة الأراضي المزروعة و قد ترتفع الكثافة في الدول المعتمدة على الزراعة أي التي يعمل فيها عدد كبير من سكانها في هذا القطاع كالهند و مصر والصين بينما تقل هذه الكثافة في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة مثل بريطانيا أو الولايات المتحدة حيث يعمل في الأولى 5% من سكانها و 4% في الثانية و هنا نجد إن الكثافة الزراعية في الدول المعتمدة على الزراعة قد تصل إلى 300 شخص في مصر في الكلم المربع الواحد بينما هي بريطانيا حوالي 82شخصاً فقط كما تصل الكثافة السكانية في بعض المناطق الزراعية مثل جاوا و حوض الغانج و حوض هوانغهو إلى أكثر من 4000نسمة في الكلم المربع الواحد .
* الكثافة الإقتصادية :
و تحسب بمعرفة المقدرة الإنتاجية للأرض و ذلك لأن الأنواع السابقة من الكثافة لا تعطي المقياس الإحصائي الدقيق لنعرف العلاقة بين السكان والموارد الإقتصادية لأن هذه الأنواع لم تدخل في اعتبارها المقدرة الإنتاجية للأرض لهذا كله نرى أن الكثافة الإقتصادية العامة لا تأخذ أعداد السكان فقط وإنما تؤكد على حياتهم الإقتصادية – الإجتماعية و يبدو أيضاً أن هذه النسبة لا تعبر عن قابلية بيئة طبيعية ما لتسهيل الحياة البشرية في البيئة و التأكد من أن قدرة هذه البيئة تكفي لسد حاجات السكان في مرحلة معينة من مراحل التطور السكاني و الإقتصادي .
* العوامل المؤثرة في توزع السكان :
1. العوامل الطبيعية :
تختلف العوامل الطبيعية في دورها و تأثيرها على توزيع السكان من مكان لآخر و لهذا فهي المحرك الرئيسي لتفير السكان من الإستقرار في منطقة دون غيرها و ليس من السهولة بمكان اعتبار تأثير العوامل الطبيعية بأنها مؤشررئيسي في توزيع السكان في مختلف البيئات الجغرافية بسبب وجود عوامل بشرية مكنت الإنسان من تغيير ظروف بيئته الطبيعية وتعديلها بنسب مختلفة لتلائم تواجده حسب متطلبات حياته بحيث يكون هذا التغير كبيراً في بعض البيئات و قليلاً في بيئات أخرى و بمعنى آخر فالمؤثرات الطبيعية لا تعتبر وحدها المسؤولة عن توزيع السكان بمعزل عن العوامل البشرية الأخرى التي تتداخل فيما بينها و تؤثر مجتمعة على انتشار السكان .
لهذا نجد أن تأثير العواملالطبيعية شتمل على عامل المناخ والتضاريس و التربة و الموارد النباتية و المعدنية الطبيعية ، إذ أن هناك عاملان يدخلان في توزيع السكان و هما عامل طرد وعامل الجذب .
أ‌. دور المناخ : يعتبر عامل المناخ في يتوزيع السكان من أهم العوامل الرئيسية لأنه يؤثر تأثيراً هاماً على تكوين التربة والغطاء النباتي لذا يشكل المنبع الرئيسي لبعض الحضارات و موجه الهجرات البشرية بل ومحدد لطاقات الشعوب و للتأكيد على تأثير المناخ نجد أن 25% من مساحة اليابسة في العالم لا يسكن فيها سوى بضعة آلالاف من السكان و بمعنى آخر أنه يوجد 50% من منساحة اليابسة لا تزيد فيها الكثافة السكانية عن 1 شخص في الكلم المربع وذلك لعوامل مناخية كالحرار أو البرودة الشديدين :
يعتبر المناخ الحار عامل منفر (طارد ) للسكان فدرجة الحرارة المرتفعة و حدها لا تمنع استقرار السكان في مثل هذه البيئات لكن امتزاج الرطوبة بالحرارة العالية لا تشجع على السكن كما هو واضح في المناطق المدارية والإستوائية بينما المناطق الصحراوية الجافة يعيش فيها الإنسان إلا حول الموارد المائية ( مياه جوفية أو أنهار تنبع من مناطق خارج الصحاري ) . 
وبما أن الحرارة المرتفعة تساعد على نمو النبات الطبيعي بسرعة و كذلك على توالد الحشرات و انتشار أمراض حيوانية ونباتية عديدة و خاصة تلك الأمراض التي تنقلها ذبابة تسي تسي في أفريقيا لهذا نجد أن مثل هذه المناطق لا تسمح بسكنى البشر إلا نادراً .
أما البرودة في مناطق أمريكا الشمالية و آسيا و أوروبا و أقصى جنوب تشيلي لا تحول دون الحياة البشرية لكن المناطق الباردة كثيراً لا يوجد فيها أي إغراء للأستقرار حيث يزيد البرد الشديد حساسية الإنسان بالنسبة للأمراض المتعلقة بالتنفس كما لا يسمح له بالسكن لانعدام نمو أي من المحاصيل فيها لكن بعض القبائل التي تسكن في مناطق باردة مثل ( الأونا ، و الأكالوف ) في أقصى جنوب أمريكا الجنوبية يعيشون شبه عراة في مناطق تتراوح حرارتها ما بين – ْ4 م و – 9ْم لكن مثل هؤلاء السكان تلائمت أجسامهم فيزلوجياً مع درجات الحرارة المنخفضة بعكس قبائل الإسكيمو في الدائرة القطبية الذين يرتدون الألبسة لشدة البرودة و بما أن البرودة ليست العدو الوحيد لسكن الإنسان بل أن طول الليل و ضعف الأشعة الشمسية هما المسؤولان عن فقر مثل هذه المناطق و قلة السكان فيها لأن البرودة مسؤولة أيضاً عن انخفاض نسبة المواليد لدى معم السكان في المناطق الباردة .
ب‌. عامل المياه : يشكل هذا العامل دوراً هاماً في توزيع السكان بحيث أن هناك مناطق يقل فيها المطر بل و نادرة به و هي مزدحمة بالسكان مثل مناطق وادي النييل و سيحون و جيحون ( أوزبكستان ) و ذلك لوجود الأنهار و خصوبة التربة و إمكان الإستقرار الزراعي كما أن أكثر الجهاتت مطراً في العالم هي من أكثر المناطق انتجاً للأرز و هي بالتالي كثيفة بالسكان مثل الهند وحوض نهر السند و براهما بوترا و الهوانغ هو وجنوبي اليابان و جزيرة جاوا . و المجاري المائية أيضاً تعتبر وسيلة هامة من وسائل الربط و الإتصال بين المجتمعات البشرية و الدليل على ذلك أن أكثر المدن كثافة بالسكان تلك المتواجدة على المجاري المائية أو في المناطق الساحلية و هي عبارة عن موانئ سواء داخلية أم للإتصال مع الخارج مثل المدن البريطانية و الأميريكية وغيرها ..
وأما بعض المناطق الأخرى التي يتوفر فيها المطر الغزيرمثل المناطق الإستوائية في إفريقيا والأمازون فلا تزال عائقاً أمام استقرار الجماعات البشرية بسبب فقر المناطق بالثروات المعدنية التي تعمل عل جذب السكان ، وفقر التربة و التي تعمل الأمطار المستمرة عل غسلها وتصبح بالتالي فقيرة بالمواد العضوية ولذا فهي غير صالحة للزراعة من ناحية وكثيرة الحشرات السامة والحيوانات المفترسة من ناحية ثانية .
ت . التضارييس : يبرز أثر التضاريس ،لا سيما المناطق المرتفعة بوضوح عل توزيع السكان التي تسبب مرض دوار الجبال خاصة التي تعلو فوق 3000 متر .لكن السكان المنتشرين في أودية وهضاب الجبال التي تعلو أكثر من 2000 متر فقد تعودو ا عل المعيشة مثل سكان الهملايا والبيرو . وتتميز المناطق الجبلية العالية بقلة السكان إجمالاً .ويعتبر ((بيير جورج )) أن أكثر من تسعين 90% من سكان العالم يعيشون في مناطق لا يزيد ‘رتفاعها عن 450 متراً.وتؤثر المرتفعات في انتشار السكان تأثيراً هاماًإذ أن المرتفعات شديدة الإننحدار تمتاز بوجود خوانقتعيق النشاط البشري . كما أن المناطق الجبلية في المناطق الباردة عائق أمام الإستقرارلانخفاض درجة الحرارة بعكس المناطق العالية في الجهات الصحراوية أو المدارية حيث يساعد الارتفاع عل تلطيف المناخ وتصبح بالتالي صالحة لاستقرار السكان مثل هضبة البحيرات الاستوائية قرب منابع النيل أو المرتفعات كينا ووهضبة الحبشة التي تنشط فيها الحياة الزراعية .
أما المناطق السهلية المعتدلة و التي يتوفر فيها النشاط البشري كالزراعة أو التعدين وسهولة التنقل مثلاً فهي مراكز جذب للسكان مثل السهول في الهند الصينية و أوروبا ومصر والهند والصين و باكستان وجاوا و سهول البحر المتوسط و أمريكا الشمالية و أمريكا الجنوبية و ذلك لقابليتها الشديدة للزراعة ولسهولة المواصت و إذا توافرت مواد معدنية في مناطق جبلية فإن العوامل الإقتصادية هي التي جذبت السكان إليها كما هو الحال في جبال أطلس في أفريقيا و جبال بوليفيا و بيرو و أكوادور و كذلك العامل الأمني و الهرب من الإضطهاد فإن المناطق الجبلية تصبح عامل جذب للسكان مثل مرتفعات البلقان و جبال لبنان والعلويين و مرتفعات القبائل في الجزائر في شمال أفريقيا .
أما السهول التي تصلح للزراعة فهي عامل طرد للسكان لعدم ملائمتها للزراعة مثل سهول سيبيريا و شمالي كندا و كذلك السهول الحارة مثل المنبسطات الصحراوية في الدول العربية والويات المتحدة و المكسيك والهند وإيران و الصين وكلهاري الحارة بينما السهول الرطبة فهي أيضاً عائق أمام تركز السكان لكثرة الحشرات والحشائش و الأمطار الغزيرة بسبب المستنقعات مثل سهول الأمازون و الكونغو أما الأودية فهي صالحة للمواصت و لذا تعتبر مراكز لتجمع السكان فيها سواء كانت مرتفعة 900 متر مثل وادي البقاع الصالح للزراعة أو وادي كاليفورنيا الأقل إرتفاعاً بين المرتفعات الغربية على الهادئ و المرتفعات الشرقية في الداخل .و كذلك فهناك مدن عديدة أنشئت في الممرات الجبلية قرب مدخل الأودية مثل مدن ساكرامنتو و بورتلاند و سيتل في غربي الولايات المتحدة و نفس الشئ بالنسبة لعدد كبير من مدن الأبلاش الأمريكية و اسكتلندا و غيرها من المدن الإيطالية و السويسرية و الفرنسية .
ت‌. تأثير التربة : تؤثر التربات تأثيراً كبيراً على توزيع السكان فحيث تتوفر التربة البركانية الخصبة ينتشر السكان بكثرة رغم وجود عدة براكين و ذلك لإستخدامها في المجال الزراعي الكثيف مثل تربة جزيرة جاوا و اليابان و صقلية و أمريكا الوسطى . أما التربة الفيضية النهرية وتربة اللويس الرمادية الخصبة فيزدحم فيها السكان أيضاً لغناها بالمواد العضوية الصالحة للزراعة مثل و سط أوروبا و أحواض شمالي ووسط سهل الصين . أما التربات الكونة من الركامات الجليدية في شمالي أوروبا و أمريكا الشمالية فهي قليلة السكان لعدم ملائمتها الجيدة للزراعة و كذلك فتربة التندرا و التربة الصحراوية فهي غير مأهولة بالسكان لفقر هذه التربات بالمواد العضوية كما إنها لا تصلح لانبات المحاصيل الزراعية .
و نفس الشئ بالنسبة للتربة الحمراء في المناطق المدارية و الإستوائية لغسلها بإستمرار بمياه الأمطار و هي عموماً فقيرة لا تصلح للزراعة بالرغم من توفر الغابات الإستوائية الكثيفة ( لأن المواد المساعدة لنمو النبات تتحلل إلى الأعماق و تصبح بالتالي ملائمة لنمو الأشجار فقط ) . أما تربة البودزول التي تغطي الغابات الواسعة في كندا وشمالي أوروبا وسيبيريا فهي تلائم الأشجار الضخمة فقط لتحلل المواد الخصبة في التربة بتأثير مياه الثلوج والجليد و هي بالتالي عامل طرد للسكان لعدم وجود الزراعة فيها .
2. العوامل البشرية : 
تشمل هذه العوامل على العامل الديموغرافي والإقصادي ( حرف يدوية ، صيد ، رعي ، زراعة ) ثم المعادن و الصناعة و المواصلات والنقل و الحروب و المشكلات السياسية .
أ‌. أما العامل الديموغرافي فيتضمن الولادات والوفيات و الهجرة والنزوح فالدول التي ترتفع فيها نسبة المواليد و انخفاض نسبة الوفيات فيؤدي ذلك إلى كثرة السكان فيها بعكس الدول التي تنخفض فيها هذه النسب مثل : قليلة المواليد ( الدول الأوروبية و الإمريكية الشمالية ) و أغلب دول العالم الثالث . كذلك فالهجرة تساعد على تزايد السكان في دول الجذب بينما يقل عددهم في دول الطرد و تكثر الولادات في أوستراليا و كندا و الولايات المتحدة و البرازيل و الأرجنتين ( دول الجذب ) من جهة و دول العالم الثالث ( دول الطرد ) من جهة ثانية . 
ب‌. نوع الحرفة : و هناك علاقة قوية بين عدد السكان و نوع الحرفة السائدة في منطقة ما بحيث إن الكثافة السكانية تكون في مجال حرفة الصيد أكثرما هي في حرفة الرعي أو حرفة الجمع والإلتقاط . بينما الكثافة في مجال الزراعة هي أعلى من جميع الحرف السابقة وذلك حسب الإسلوب الزراعي المتبع . وأخيراً فالصناعة تسجل فيها أقصى حدود لها حيث تصل هذه الكثافة في بعض المدن إلى عشرات الألوف في الكلم المربع الواحد .
ت‌. الزراعة : و في المجال الزراعي يقل تأثير السكان تأثيراً كبيراً في المجتمعات البدائية حيث يجهل السكان الوسائل الفنية لاستخدام موارد البيئة و تنمية الزراعة المتنقلة المنتشرة في شمالي شرقي البرازيل و إقليم السودان حيث تزرع نباتات الذرة وغيرها و كذلك في الغابات الإفريقية المدارية و تعكس الزراعة البدائية علاقة مباشرة بإرتباط الإنسان بالتربة حيث تتعرض هذه التربة للإجهاد السريع نيجة نقص المخصبات و بدائية الوسائل الزراعية و هذا يؤدي إلى إتباع دورات زراعية كل عدة سنوات .
إن هذا النمط من الزراعة لايرتبط بكثافة سكانية مرتفعة إذ لا تزيد هذه الكثافة لأكثر من 5 أشخاص في الكلم المربع كما هو الحال في روديسيا .
أما المناطق التي تمارس فيها الزراعة إضافة إلى تربية الحيوانات فقد ترتفع فيها الكثافة بالنسبة للزراعة البدائية لا سيما لا إذ اتبع السكان نظام تسميد الأرض كما هو معروف حالياً في دول غربي أفريقيا و يؤدي هذا العمل إلى زراعة الأرض سنوياً وتصل الكثافة هنا إلى أكثر من 150 شخص في الكلم المربع . أما أنواع المزروعات فيلعب دوراً بارزاً في كثافة السكان أيضاً إذ أن زراعة الأرض تحتاج إلى كثافة سكانية عالية كما هي الحال في شرقي و جنوب شرقي آسيا حيث تلائم أراضيها و مناخها ونسبة الأمطار إلى إنتشار زراعة الأرز الذي يعتبر المادة الغذائية الرئيسية للسكان وتصل الكثافة في هذه المناطق الزراعية إلى أكثر من 1000 شخص في الكلم المربع بسبب ضعف الخبرة الفنية و التخلف الإقتصادي و العلمي العام في مثل هذه الدول حيث تصل نسبة الأيدي العاملة في الزراعة إلى أكثر من 70% من القوى العاملة في الدولة ويشكل الإنتاج الزراعي فيها أكثر من ثلث الدخل الوطني فيها مثل البرازيل و الهند وباكستان و أندونيسيا .
أما الدول امتقدمة التي يشكل فيها القطاع الزراعي نسبة ضئيلة من الدخل الوطني لا يزيد عن 13% أو 15% مثل فرنسا أو غيرها من دول أوروبا الغربية فإن الكثافة السكانية في المناطق الزراعية ضئيل جداً إذ لا تزيد عن 10أو 15 نسمة في الكلم المربع ( فرنسا ) و 7 أشخاص في الولايات المتحدة و 5 أشخاص في بريطانيا بمعنى آخر إنه كلما استخدمت الوسائل العلمية الآلية الحديثة في الزراعة كلما انخفضت الكثافة السكانية في الإقليم الزراعي فعلى سبيل المثال تصل الكثافة في مناطق زراعة القمح في السهول الإسبانية إلى 75 شخص في الكلم المربع بينما تصل الكثافة في سهول القمح في الولايات المتحدة إلى 10 أشخاص و هذا عائد بطبيعة الحال إلى حلول المكننة الزراعية مكان الأيدي العاملة و من هنايبدو لنا ضآلة أو قلة الآلات الحديثة الزراعية المستخدمة في الدول المختلفة أو السائرة في طريق النمومثل اسبانيا .
ث‌. تأثير الصناعة والمعادن على توزيع السكان : عندما بدأت المصانع الكبيرة في أوروبا تطورت تدريجياً على حساب الحرف المحلية وخاصة بالننسبة لصناعة الأنسجة في فرنسا وأنجلترا في القرن التاسع عشر وبداية القرن العشرين ، فقد أخدت مراكز المصانع في هذه الدول وغيرها تجذباليها الكثير من السكان الريفييتن مما أدى إلى نزوح كثيف من الريف إلى المدن التى ادى هذا النزوح الى نموها نمواً هائلاًمثال مدينة (( روبه )) في فرنسا التى تضاعف عدد سكانها عشر مرات في مدة مئة سنة ومعم هؤلاء من الذين ولدوا خارج هذه المدينة حيث تصل نسبتهم الى 65% .وكذلك نفس الشئ بالنسبة للمدن الصناعية في جبال البانيز البريطانية وسهول الفلاندر ولمبارديا والسكون في المانيا وغيرها.
وعندما بدأ اكتشاف الفحم لاستخدامه في المجال الصناعي أخدت المدن تنمو تدريجياً في مناطق حقول الفحم كالمناطق فب شمال غرب أوربا مثل لانكشير (انجلترا ) والروهر (المانيا) والدونتر والأورال (الاتحاد السوفياتي ) وجبال الابلاش (في الولايات المتحدة ).وبما أن الفحم يعتبر أكثر الموارد التعدينية جذباًً للصناعة وخاصة الحديد والصلب ، لهذا اصبح الفحم العامل الأساسي في تركيز الصناعة الأوربية ،لذا فهو أكثر جذباً للسكان من باقي الموارد الخام التعدينية بسبب أن بعضها كالحديد و الذهب والنحاس و الفوسفات يمكن نقله بسهولة أكثر من الفحم من مراكز استخراجه إلى مركز وجود الفحم لصهرها و تحويلها إلى سبائك أو إلى مادة مصنعة قابلة للإستعمال و ذلك لقلة حجم هذه المعادن بالنسبة للفحم .
و عدا عن الفحم نجد أن بعض المعادن مثل الحديد و الذهب تجذب العديد من السكان إلى مناجم الإستخراج كالذهب الذي يعتبر بأنه هو العامل الرئيسي في جذب العديد من سكان اسبانيا و البرتغال إلى أمريكا اللاتيية مثل مدينة أوروبريتو في البرازيل كذلك كان السبب في إنشاء مدن كبيرة غي غربي الويات المتحدة مثل لوس انجلوس و سان دييغو و كان السبب الرئيسي في زيادة عدد سكان استراليا التي هاجر إليها حوالي 550ألف شخص في مدة تسع سنوات من 1851-1860 لإكتشاف الذهب فيها و هو المسؤول كذلك عن تعمير منطقة الرند في جنوبي أفؤيقيا مثل مدينة جوهانسبرغ التي يعمل فيها أكثر من 400ألف شخص في مناجم الذهب و الألماس فقط من أصل 1.5مليون نسمة العدد الإجمالي للمدينة .
و قد أدت المعادن بصورة عامة إلى تعمير سيبيريا بالعديد من المدن و أهمها مدن الأورال التي يشتغل معم سكانها باستخراج المعادن و تصنيعها و منها مدينة ماغنيتو غورسك السوفياتية التي تعتبر ثاني مدينة لصنع الحديد والصلب وغيرهما من المعادن في العالم بعد مدينة بتسبرغ في الويات المتحدة .
و للبترول أيضاً دوراً هاماً لكنه أقل من الفحم و المعادن لسهولة نقله بالأنابيب من آباره إلى مراكز عمرانية عديدة حيث يتم تصنيعه أو تصديره و ذلك لأن مناطق استخراجه لالا تشجع بالعمران الكثيف لأسباب مناخية مما أقتصر العدد السكاني على الخبراء والعاملين في عمليات الإستخراج فقط و هذا أدى بدوره إلى قلة الكثافة السكانية في المناطق البترولية ( مراكز الآبار ) بينما العكس نجد كثافة سكانية في الدول البترولية لزيادة العائدات و ارتفاع الدخل الوطني مثال على ذلك البترول في الصحاري العربية والأفريقية و الإيرانية و مراكز البترول النيجيري و الفنزويللي .
ج. عامل النقل و المواصلات : يعتبر النقل من العوامل الهامة الأساسية المؤثرة في توزيع السكان في العالم بحيث ساهم النقل و خاصة البحري في اكتشاف العالم الجديد و استحداث طرق جديدة تجارية رخيصة مما أدى إلى نشوء مدن بحرية كثيرة العدد و أصبحت حالياً من المدن الكبرى في العالم مثل الكامب تاون ، البندقية ، مرسيليا ، جنوه ، الإسكندرية ، بور سعيد ، الإسماعلية و بومباي و كلكوتا وغيرها... و أصبحت المواصلات إحدى العوامل الرئيسية التي أدت إلى تركز السكان في أطراف القارات والدول بحيث أن الجغرافي المعاصر بييرجورج يقدر أن 65% من سكان الأقاليم المعتدلة يعيشون قرب البحار والمحيطات .
و أثر النقل على الناحية الحضارية فأدى إلى إختلاط السكان و تزايدهم في مناطق دون سواها و انتشر التبادل المستمر مما زاد التخصص في الإنتاج بين الأقاليم المتعددة و ساعد أيضاً على إنشاء حضارات جديدة مرتبطة بالتركز للمواد الخام أو لوسائل الإنتاج أو المواد الغذائية في مكان دون آخر و قد كان انتشارالسكان في المناطق الحديثة العهد بالتعمير مثل سيبيريا و كندا واستراليا و الولايات المتحدة وغيرها .. مرتبط ارتباطاً شديداً بطرق النقل و وسائلة و قد كان النزوح البشري موجوداً قبل تطور المواصلات على نطاق ضيق مما جعل العلاقات بين هذا النزوح و وسائل النقل الحديثة مرتبطة ارتباطاً مباشراً بكثافة انتقال السكان داخل الدولة الواحدة وهذا ما جعل المواصلات تقوم بدور الشريان الهام الذي جعل التعمير في بعض المناطق يتبع طرق النقل في بداية الأمر ثم ينتشر العمران على محاوره بشكل أشرطة تمتد على الجوانب وتبتعد تبعا ً لسهول البيئة الطبيعية التي تساعد على إنشاء طرقات فرعية كما هو الحال في المدن التي أنشئت على الخطوط الحديدية في كل من الإتحاد السوفياتي خط سيبيريا و في الولايات المتحدة من شرق البلاد إلى غربها عبر السهول الوسطى و من شرق الصين إلى التركستان الصيني .
و للمواصلات المائية أهمية كبيرة على تجمع السكان حول الأنهار أو على السواحل أو على جوانب الأقنية المائية الملاحية مثل معظم مدن العالم الكبرى على سواحل البحار أو المحيطات و مدن قناة السويس مثل بور سعيد والإسماعيلية و غيرها .. و المدن المصرية الكبيرة على شواطئ نهر النيل و مدن أوروبا و آسيا مثل باريس و آيسن و بوخوم وغيرهما على جوانب أنهار ألمانيا الغربية ( الروهر والراين ) و موسكو على قناة موسكو ( ترط بين نهري الفولغا و أوكا ) .
ح. دور الحروب والمشكلات السياسية : أدت الحروب والمشكلات السياسية في معظم دول العالم إلى تهجير العديد من السكان مثل الحرب التي حدثت ما بين الهند و باكستان عند استقلال دول شبه القارة الهندية و الحرب ما بين تركيا واليونان و الحرب ما بين اسرائيل و الدول العربية التي أدت إلى تهجير الفلسطينين عام 1967 و قبلها عام 1948 عندما سيطرت الصهيونية على فلسطين و أقامت فيها الدولة الإسرائيلية و قد تمخضت عن الحربين الأوليتين بين الدول التي ذكرناها إلى تهجير الألوف من السكان كما أن هاجر العديد من الهندوسين من باكستان إلى الهند و هاجر العديد من المسلمين من الهند إلى باكستان و ذلك بسبب حوادث مشكلة كشمير . و الهجرات التي حدثت في الحرب العالمية الثانية و ما بعدها أدت إلى تهجير ملايين السكان من أقاليم ألمانية أخذتها بولندا عام 1945 و كذلك الهجرات الأوروبية في القرنين الماضين و حتى الثلاثينات من هذا القرن إلى العالم الجديد واستراليا مما أدى إلى تعمير هذه الأراضي و ازداد عدد سكانها عن طريق الهجرة أضعاف زيادة السكان الطبيعية و أدت هذه الهجرات السكانية إلى تنظيم الهجرة و تطبيق قوانين صارمة لتحديد عدد المهاجرين مما أدى بالدولة الأوسترالية إلى إتباع سياسة معينة بإختيارها المهاجرين من الجنس الأبيض إذ حرمت على السكان من العرق الأصفرأو الملونين أو السود الهجرة إليها و أدت الهجرة أيضاً إلى زيادة سكان بعض الدولمن جراء الحروب و المشكلات كما حدث للأرمن اللذين تعرضو للمذابح بشعة من قبل الاتراك عام 1915وغيرهم اللذين قتلو افي الثروات العديدة مثل الجزائر أكثر من 1مليون شهيد ، ونيجيريا( حيث دامت الحروب فيها أكثر من 4 سنوات ) وكذلك الثروة الفيتنامية التي قتل فيها ما يزيد 3 ملايين شخص وغيرها في دول أمريكا الاتينية وأفريقيا ...الخ .
وعدا ذلك فقد تتدخل بعض الدول في توزيع سكانها من أجل تعمير أراضيها الشاسعة غير المعمورة ويكون هذا عن طريق الترغيب لمن يريد من السكان للإقامة في أراض جديدة كما حدث في تعمير أراض في سيبيريا (الاتحاد السوفياتي ).
الخاتمة :
أحمد المولى جل وعلا الذي وفقني في اكمال هذا البحث المتواضع الذي تناولت فيه *توزيع سكان العالم على القارات ، الكثافة الفيزولوجية ،الكثافة الزراعية ،الكثافة الإقتصادية ،من العوامل المؤثرة في توزع السكان :- العوامل الطبيعية :دور المناخ ،عامل المياه ، التضاريس ،تأثير التربة .- العوامل البشرية :العامل الديموغرافي ، نوع الحرفة ،الزراعة ، تأثير الصناعة والمعادن على توزيع السكان ،عامل النقل و المواصلات ،دور الحروب والمشكلات السياسية .
منقول

----------


## ثابت الفقيري

شكراً لك على النقل الجميل ,,,

----------


## أم خطاب

الموضوع كثير حلو

----------


## علياء أمجد

بسم الله ما شاء الله فوق الخمسة والعشرين ألف مرة مشاهدة خمسة وخميسة  :Smile: 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

